

Fat 'breathed out' of body via lungs, say scientists - lportion
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-30494009

======
DanAndersen
Is this actually new information? I remember hearing at least a year ago that
a large portion of weight loss was due to CO2 being exhaled, in terms of the
mechanism by which it actually happens.

~~~
yetihehe
This is measurement of how much you lose by breathing.

 _The study authors, Ruben Meerman and Andrew Brown from The University of New
South Wales, said: "None of this biochemistry is new, but for unknown reasons
it seems nobody has thought of performing these calculations before."_

------
Agathos
Conversely, even reasonably well educated people are sometimes surprised to
learn where plant biomass comes from. Most of it is not sucked out of the
ground; it's made from the same CO2 that we're exhaling.

